# A couple of Schwinn projects, one from the Garden Shed one from the Barn



## Kirk T (Sep 30, 2022)

I was walking for health. A foot problem sent me to the garden Shop to retrieve my late Father's 1963 Schwinn Traveler that he bought new. I hadn't looked at it in years. I thought it would be in much better shape, I remember how well dad took care of it. I think my sons and nephews treated it pretty rough in the early 1990's when they were kids staying at Grandma and Grandpa's after school. I was surprised to find the front fender completely gone and the paint so scared!

It got me interested so I made a trip to the barn on an acreage I bought a years ago to retrieve a bike I remembered being there. it turned out to be a 1966 Schwinn Typhoon. At some point in its past, it was most likely run over with a car. Bent the thunder out of the rear wheel but the frame appears to be ok, so, two projects.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

Kirk T said:


> I was walking for health. A foot problem sent me to the garden Shop to retrieve my late Father's 1963 Schwinn Traveler that he bought new. I hadn't looked at it in years. I thought it would be in much better shape, I remember how well dad took care of it. I think my sons and nephews treated it pretty rough in the early 1990's when they were kids staying at Grandma and Grandpa's after school. I was surprised to find the front fender completely gone and the paint so scared!
> 
> It got me interested so I made a trip to the barn on an acreage I bought a years ago to retrieve a bike I remembered being there. it turned out to be a 1966 Schwinn Typhoon. At some point in its past, it was most likely run over with a car. Bent the thunder out of the rear wheel but the frame appears to be ok, so, two projects.
> View attachment 1704314View attachment 1704315



Both great bikes, that traveler is sweet, a shame about the fender but it can be had. It is at least good to know it got used. The Typhoon is nice 3 speed also a shame about the wheel. I would be interested in seeing the speedo on the Typhoon, some Schwinn accessories a worth some $ maybe you could sell it and find the fender for the traveler. welcome and good luck


----------



## Kirk T (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 30, 2022)

Kirk T said:


> View attachment 1704343


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

Kirk T said:


> View attachment 1704343



Oh boy a Stingray nice score there.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

Lose that  '70s rear rack, new rear wheel, tires, correct pedals and do some work on the crooked rear fender that Typhoon is sweet. You may be able to lace the rear hub to new hoop.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 30, 2022)

both those bikes are worth the effort to put them back in shape. 

start with a soap and water washing and you will see they look much better. 

the front fender for the Traveler is easily found on ebay. 

you could probably find a complete 3 speed wheel to match the bent one omn the Typhoon cheaper than the cost of a new rim and a respoke. 

don't use brillo pads to clean the chrome they will scratch it. I like brass brushes and WD 40. they put some good chrome on these Schwinns.

both of those bikes will clean up real nice.


----------



## Kirk T (Oct 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Lose that  '70s rear rack, new rear wheel, tires, correct pedals and do some work on the crooked rear fender that Typhoon is sweet. You may be able to lace the rear hub to new hoop.



I assumed the rear rack came on the bike. You refer to it as 70s. Was it not made in 1966?


----------



## Bryan Akens (Oct 2, 2022)

You  dont  see  too  many  of  those  in  a  3  speed....definitely  worth  restoring.......and  Yes  that rear rack  has  to  go!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 3, 2022)

Kirk T said:


> I assumed the rear rack came on the bike. You refer to it as 70s. Was it not made in 1966?



It is certainly not a rear rack for a middleweight. It may have been a '60s lightweight rack they used but not for a Typhoon. It just has a '70s look.
@GTs58 he may know


----------



## Tim s (Oct 4, 2022)

I agree with everyone on the rear rack and also in addition to a good wash a good waxing will really bring the Typhoon back to looking good. Don’t forget to post pics when you are done or along the way too. Tim


----------



## Kirk T (Oct 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Lose that  '70s rear rack, new rear wheel, tires, correct pedals and do some work on the crooked rear fender that Typhoon is sweet. You may be able to lace the rear hub to new hoop.



I have removed the rear rack. I am working toward relacing the original 3 speed hub into a correct unbent rim.
I am about to decide that the pedals on the bike are correct. Believing that the pedals were not correct, I was surprised to find that they are Schwinn pedals. The bike looks to be original and unchanged down to the tires and I have a hard time with the idea that the original owner had any reason to change the pedals. I am the second owner getting the bike straight out of the original owner's barn. With literature help from a friend here on the forum I learned that the Schwinn part no. for the Waffle/Diamond Tread pedal is 57 505, with Manufacture no. 6519-A. Then with more literature help, the parts list for a 1966 L15-4, 26'', Schwinn Deluxe Typhoon 3 speed, list the pedal Factory no. 6579-B, I.B.M. no. 57510 which is not the Waffle/Diamond Tread Pedal. Does anyone here have reference material that shows what the pedal, Factory no. 6579-B, I.B.M. no. 57510 Looks like. The following pictures show close ups of my pedal, also a link to a Deluxe Typhoon here on the forum with the same pedal I have. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-deluxe-typhoon-3-speed-400.157581/


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 5, 2022)

Kirk T said:


> I have removed the rear rack. I am working toward relacing the original 3 speed hub into a correct unbent rim.
> I am about to decide that the pedals on the bike are correct. Believing that the pedals were not correct, I was surprised to find that they are Schwinn pedals. The bike looks to be original and unchanged down to the tires and I have a hard time with the idea that the original owner had any reason to change the pedals. I am the second owner getting the bike straight out of the original owner's barn. With literature help from a friend here on the forum I learned that the Schwinn part no. for the Waffle/Diamond Tread pedal is 57 505, with Manufacture no. 6519-A. Then with more literature help, the parts list for a 1966 L15-4, 26'', Schwinn Deluxe Typhoon 3 speed, list the pedal Factory no. 6579-B, I.B.M. no. 57510 which is not the Waffle/Diamond Tread Pedal. Does anyone here have reference material that shows what the pedal, Factory no. 6579-B, I.B.M. no. 57510 Looks like. The following pictures show close ups of my pedal, also a link to a Deluxe Typhoon here on the forum with the same pedal I have. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-deluxe-typhoon-3-speed-400.157581/
> 
> View attachment 1707033
> ...



That may be a referrance to the Schwinn bow pedal in 1966 used on some other models maybe the Deluxe typhoon came with those. They would be the double arrow style.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 5, 2022)

@Kirk T https://www.ebay.com/itm/195374344001?campid=5335809022


----------



## Kirk T (Oct 5, 2022)

Well I don’t believe so, that pedal number is no. 57 500 referenced below. The parts book for 1966 L15-4, 26'', Schwinn Deluxe Typhoon 3 speed shows to have a 57 510 pedal.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 5, 2022)

Kirk T said:


> Well I don’t believe so that pedal number is 57 500 and the parts book for 1966 L15-4, 26'', Schwinn Deluxe Typhoon 3 speed to have a 57 510 pedal
> 
> View attachment 1707043



I thought that was the earlier pedal, I guess it could show up in '66 that was the first year of newer style bow. The  last year for that style you show I thought was '65.


----------



## Kirk T (Oct 6, 2022)

I still have a lot of cleaning and polishing to do but here's the progress so far on the 1963 Traveler.


----------



## Rob_STT🌴USVI (Oct 6, 2022)

A clean dream … perfect.  I like the era.


----------



## Rob_STT🌴USVI (Oct 17, 2022)

I have no idea how I became “‘Lil Knee Scuffer” but that’s fine.  Here’s something from me in the USVI.  If you come to the USVI, I’ll lend you whatever you need, especially my 10 speed but good luck on the hills. My best. LKS, Rob Kunkel


----------



## Rob_STT🌴USVI (Oct 17, 2022)

..and the Collegiate, still one of my favorite rides. I should have the light blue step through version arriving from the States today. Wish me luck … an EBay purchase.


----------

